# More Phrags!!



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2006)

HI! I ran home for something and my new order from Orchidbabies was there. Yes I'm still buying plants, I can eat PB&J sandwiches for dinner for a while. The new Phrags are: 
Hanne Popow (flav) X Lutz Rollke
Sunset Glow X St. Ouen
Sunset Glow X Sedenii
and Sunset Glow X besseae.
Wee! No room in the trays soon! :rollhappy:


----------



## bwester (Oct 31, 2006)

How was your experience with them?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2006)

Fine, this was the 2nd transaction. On both the shipping was a little chaotic. The plants are small but it's possible to get new crosses soon out of the flask.


----------

